# Sind Samsung Notebooks in Ordnung?



## erkosh (13. Juli 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich brauche einen neuen Laptop.
Primär als Büro-Laptop: Internet, Office Programme, Video-Calls, YouTube, Netflix etc.
Mein Wunsch ist, dass der Laptop qualitativ gut ist und paar Jahre hält. Oder auch paar Jahre mehr.

Meinen letzten Laptop habe ich vor ca. 10 Jahren gekauft und das momentane Angebot erschlägt mich.
Da ich ein Samsung Handy und einen Samsung TV habe, dachte ich mir, ein Samsung Notebook zu holen. Vielleicht ist dann die Kommunikation untereinander einfacher, z.B. TV als Zweitmonitor.

Wie ist eure Erfahrung mit Samsung Notebooks?
Würdet ihr Notebooks von Samsung empfehlen?

Da ich kein Leistungsmonster brauche, habe ich erstmal an eines der beiden Geräte gedacht:

Galaxy Book (15", i7, 8 GB)
Geizhals
Gerätenummer: NP750XDA-KD6DE
720 Euro
Galaxy Book (15", i5, 8 GB)
Cyberport
Gerätenummer: NP750XDA-KD2DE
635 Euro

Falls die beiden Geräte eher Schrott sind, habe ich mir noch das Notebook ausgesucht:

Galaxy Book Pro (15", i5, 8 GB)
Cyberport
Gerätenummer: NP950XDB-KA3DE
1020 Euro
Ich hoffe ich habe mit Cyberport und Geizhals die richtigen Geräte auf den alternativen Seiten herausgesucht. Die Samsung Seite ist etwas naja.

Mir geht es nicht darum 40 Euro zu sparen oder 5% mehr Leistung zu erzielen. Ich will ein Gerät, was mir keinen Ärger macht bzw. mit dem ich Spaß habe. Ich hatte arbeitsbedingt mit dem ein oder anderen Gerät zu tun, dass im Notebook ein Fach für Beruhigungspillen haben sollte. Sowas würde ich sehr gerne vermeiden.
Das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis sollte einigermaßen passen.
Idealerweise sollte das Notebook schnell sein, der Akku lange genug halten und insgesamt einfach (schlank) zu bedienen sein.
Da ich den Laptop auch mitnehme, sollte das Gerät nicht zu schwer sein.

Falls das Galaxy Book Pro deutlich besser ist, ist es auch eine Option. Schließlich ist das mein Arbeits-PC. Da muss ich nicht herum geizen.
Könnte ich mit dem Galaxy Book Pro auch (ältere) Spiele spielen? Mit den anderen beiden wahrschl. eher nicht. Das ist kein Kaufkriterium, sondern eher Neugier 

Ist 8 GB RAM nicht etwas wenig? Mein 8 Jahre alter PC hat 16 GB.
Was ist eure Meinung zu den 3 Geräten?
Was wären eure Alternativen?

Viele Grüße und Danke schon Mal im Voraus


----------



## Batze (13. Juli 2021)

Prinzipiell ist erstmal kein Lappi schlecht.
Allerdings, wenn es um Langlebigkeit Funktionalität Power in den von dir genannten Bereichen geht, so würde ich mal über ein AppleBook nachdenken.
Im Bereich Lappi gibt es eben nichts besseres.


----------



## erkosh (14. Juli 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Prinzipiell ist erstmal kein Lappi schlecht.
> Allerdings, wenn es um Langlebigkeit Funktionalität Power in den von dir genannten Bereichen geht, so würde ich mal über ein AppleBook nachdenken.
> Im Bereich Lappi gibt es eben nichts besseres.


Vielen Dank für dein Feedback. 

Ich wollte einen Windows Lappi haben. Anscheinend gibt es Apple Modelle, bei denen Windows auch läuft. 
Ich frage mich, wie viel Sinn das macht einen Apple Lappi mit MacOS zu kaufen, um den dann als Windows Lappi zu benutzen.


----------



## Spiritogre (14. Juli 2021)

erkosh schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für dein Feedback.
> 
> Ich wollte einen Windows Lappi haben. Anscheinend gibt es Apple Modelle, bei denen Windows auch läuft.
> Ich frage mich, wie viel Sinn das macht einen Apple Lappi mit MacOS zu kaufen, um den dann als Windows Lappi zu benutzen.


Gar nicht, weil die Apple Geräte alle sauteuer sind. Gut aber teuer. Und die neuen haben einen ARM Prozessor, da kannst du Windows komplett vergessen. 

Samsung Notebooks sind schon gut. Ich hatte damals eins, bevor sie sich aus dem europäischen Markt zurückzogen. Das war ein Klasse Teil. Aber ist für heute irrelevant, da zu lange her. 

Ich denke, mit denen von dir geposteten Geräten kannst du nichts falsch machen.


----------



## Batze (14. Juli 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Gar nicht, weil die Apple Geräte alle sauteuer sind. Gut aber teuer. Und die neuen haben einen ARM Prozessor, da kannst du Windows komplett vergessen.


Leider nicht ganz richtig.
Erstmal:
Man kauft sich kein Apple Book/Mac um dann Windows darauf zu installieren. das ist eh totaler Blödsinn.
Man kauft sich Apple weil man eben das ganze System zu schätzen weist. Basta.
Man kauft sich auch kein Apple um darauf zu spielen, auch totaler Blödsinn.
Apple Geräte sind erst auf den ersten Blick teuer, dann aber nicht.
Und Sauteuer schon gar nicht, weil kein Normales Windows Book kommt auch nur annähernd an die Leistung eines Apple Books ran bei gleichem Preis. Von Langlebigkeit Updates Wiederverkauf usw. mal ganz zu schweigen.
Und die Neuen, ja da ist noch nicht alles implementiert, haut aber in gewissen Anwendungen jeden 3-5000 € Windows Rechner in die Schranken. Also der M1 Chip.
Also wenn ich für das was du mit einem Lappi machen willst suchen sollte, nur ein MacBook. Kostet erstmal mehr, aber bringt auch mehr. Eventuell erstmal Teurer, aber es zahlt sich aus.
Und bei deinen Anwendungen brauchst du kein Windows. OS-X  ist eh besser als Windows.


----------



## Batze (14. Juli 2021)

erkosh schrieb:


> Primär als Büro-Laptop: Internet, Office Programme, Video-Calls, YouTube, Netflix etc.


Hatte ich vergessen.
Dafür brauchst du doch kein Windows, auch wenn du es gewohnt bist.
Gerade im Bereich Video Bearbeitung ist Apple eh der Profi.
Ohne Übertreibung, so weit über 90% aller Profis nutzen Apple im Bereich Video/Musik/Sound Bearbeitung. Und zwar Weltweit.
Und wer einmal damit gearbeitet hat weis auch warum. Es gibt nichts besseres, weil auch die Software 100% Top darauf abgestimmt ist.
Ist nun einmal so.

Ansonsten wenn du nur mal bissel Surfen willst und 1-2 Briefe im Monat schreiben willst, kauf dir einen 300€ lappi. der schafft das auch. Aber der in 2-3 Jahren noch funktioniert ist eine andere Frage.


----------



## Vordack (14. Juli 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Erstmal:
> Man kauft sich kein Apple Book/Mac um dann Windows darauf zu installieren. das ist eh totaler Blödsinn.



Genau daß macht der Verlag bei dem ich arbeietete  Wegen einem Werbevertrag mit Apple mußten wir alle auf iMacs umsteigen auf der ein Windows Emulator lief da die Software die wir benutzten Windows only war


----------



## erkosh (14. Juli 2021)

Ich bevorzuge einen Windows Lappi. Ich glaube, dass die Apple Lappis gut sind. Ich habe keine Lust auf die Apple Welt.


----------



## Spiritogre (14. Juli 2021)

Bei dem Thema gehen unsere Meinung halt auseinander. Ich bin durch den Beruf Apple geschädigt gewesen und ich kann mich mit ihnen einfach nicht anfreunden.



Batze schrieb:


> Man kauft sich kein Apple Book/Mac um dann Windows darauf zu installieren. das ist eh totaler Blödsinn.
> Man kauft sich Apple weil man eben das ganze System zu schätzen weist. Basta.


Und ich mag Mac OS nicht, ist mir zu eingeschränkt und abesperrt.

Besonders iTunes ist der letzte Rotz. Ich kann meine Daten nicht selbst verwalten sondern er schmeißt alles wie Kraut und Rüben in seinen Ordner und sortiert das über die Bibliotheksdatenbank. 
Wenn ich die Daten selbst organisieren will muss ich also immer zwei "Bibliotheken" verwalten und habe alle Daten doppelt oder bin auf immer und ewig an iTunes gebunden und kann keine andere Software mehr benutzen. Sorry, nicht mit mir! 



> Apple Geräte sind erst auf den ersten Blick teuer, dann aber nicht.
> Und Sauteuer schon gar nicht, weil kein Normales Windows Book kommt auch nur annähernd an die Leistung eines Apple Books ran bei gleichem Preis. Von Langlebigkeit Updates Wiederverkauf usw. mal ganz zu schweigen.


Das ist glatt gelogen. Gleichgute Windows Notebooks kriegst du einige 100 Euro günstiger als Apple Notebooks. 
Bei Langlebigkeit kann ich auch nicht meckern, ich habe hier ein Billig-Asus sowie ein Business-Acer die um die zehn Jahre alt sind und wie am ersten Tag laufen. Dank Win 10 sind sie sogar schneller als damals... 



> Und die Neuen, ja da ist noch nicht alles implementiert, haut aber in gewissen Anwendungen jeden 3-5000 € Windows Rechner in die Schranken. Also der M1 Chip.


Was einfach nicht stimmt. Der M1 hat 1 Thread pro Kern während sich die X86 Rechner 2 Threads pro Kern teilen. Dadurch entsteht die Illusion der M1 ist schneller, weil die Benchmarks nicht die Kernleistung sondern die Threadleistung messen. 

Und verglichen wurde ja auch meist nicht einmal mit den neusten Intel und AMD Chips sondern mit den alten Macbooks.

Dazu kommt, der M1 hat einen Haufen Co-Prozessoren für alle möglichen Aufgaben. Nur, bei der Videokodierung sieht er gegen meine dedizierte GPU von NVidia kein Land. Für eine "CPU" ist er schnell, keine Frage aber sobald man extra Karten in den Rechner einbaut ist er auch in seinen Spezialgebieten weit abgeschlagen. 

Dazu kommt, als Notebook-Chip kommt er nicht mal ansatzweise an meine drei Jahre alte Desktop CPU ran. 



Batze schrieb:


> Hatte ich vergessen.
> Dafür brauchst du doch kein Windows, auch wenn du es gewohnt bist.
> Gerade im Bereich Video Bearbeitung ist Apple eh der Profi.
> Ohne Übertreibung, so weit über 90% aller Profis nutzen Apple im Bereich Video/Musik/Sound Bearbeitung. Und zwar Weltweit.


Das liegt daran, weil Musiker, Künstler etc. keine Ahnung von Computern haben und Apple da am einfachsten für sie ist. Außerdem legen Künstler immer seeeehhhrrr viel Wert auf Coolness und Lifestyle, es ist schließlich ihr Beruf sich in Szene zu setzen. Und da kommt ihnen Apple natürlich gerade Recht.



> Und wer einmal damit gearbeitet hat weis auch warum. Es gibt nichts besseres, weil auch die Software 100% Top darauf abgestimmt ist.


Die es zu 90 Prozent genauso für Windows gibt und für den Rest gibt es auch gleichgute Alternativen. 
Und wenn man schlau ist kriegt man die auch günstig. Samplitude Pro habe ich sogar ganz umsonst bekommen und das kostet ansonsten ab 400 Euro. Auch Quark XPress hatte ich in einer älteren Version mal für 5 Euro auf Zeitschrift bekommen statt für über 1000 Euro. Bei Mac Software kannst du da lange suchen.



> Ansonsten wenn du nur mal bissel Surfen willst und 1-2 Briefe im Monat schreiben willst, kauf dir einen 300€ lappi. der schafft das auch. Aber der in 2-3 Jahren noch funktioniert ist eine andere Frage.


Mein Samsung Netbook ist über zehn Jahre alt und mein Asus 450 Euro Notebook ist zehn Jahre alt. Letzteres ist jeden Tag mehrere Stunden in Benutzung (als Mediencenter am TV). Einzig RAM hatte ich mal von 4 auf 8 aufgestockt.


----------



## erkosh (29. Oktober 2021)

Hi,

Ich bins nochmal. Vielleicht benutzt jemand tatsächlich die Suchfunktion. Ich wollte meine Erfahrungen bisher teilen.

Ich habe mir den Samsung Laptop mit einem i5-1136G7, 8 GB Ram und der GeForce MX450 gekauft. 

Insgesamt bin ich sehr zufrieden und kann den Laptop auch empfehlen. 

Das einzige was mir nicht gefällt ist das Mouse Pad. Bisher fand ich aber bei keinem Laptop das Mouse Pad cool. Könnte also auch an mir liegen.


----------



## Batze (14. November 2021)

erkosh schrieb:


> Das einzige was mir nicht gefällt ist das Mouse Pad. Bisher fand ich aber bei keinem Laptop das Mouse Pad cool. Könnte also auch an mir liegen.


Die meisten Mauspads/Touchpads bei den Lappis sind wirklich eher schlecht. Gerade bei den günstigen Modellen.
Da bist du nicht alleine.
Einfach eine ganz normale Maus anschließen und gut ist.
Und ja, ich mal wieder, die besten sind eben die von Apple, kann man sagen was man will, Qualität kostet eben.
Aber wenn es nur das Touchpad ist geht es ja noch. Oder du gibst eben etwas mehr Geld aus, auch im Windows bereich gibt es da Top Modelle die wirklich sehr gut sind, aber kosten eben.
Was hat deines jetzt gekostet wenn ich mal Fragen darf?


----------



## erkosh (29. Dezember 2021)

Sorry @Batze für die verspätete Antwort.
Falls ich mich noch richtig erinnere hätte der Laptop 850 gekostet. Ich habe ihn für 720 Euro bekommen. 
Ich mache das auch immer so, dass ich eine Maus anschließe.


----------

